# best 1/8" chain



## Arcem (Jun 13, 2009)

Why is your guys consensus on the best available 1/8" chain? I actually just snapped my Sram PC-1 that was only about a 4 months old. It blew apart pulling away from a stop light and i ended up eating it pretty good. luckily all i need to replace is a handlebar and chain. I want something that won't snap.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

The SRAM PC-7X is better. Looks better too.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Hands down, the Izumi Model V "Super Toughness". It's a track standard and NJS/Kierin approved, built beautifully and looks great. Only slight problem may be the steep toll of around $85.00.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

frmrench said:


> Hands down, the Izumi Model V "Super Toughness". It's a track standard and NJS/Kierin approved, built beautifully and looks great. Only slight problem may be the steep toll of around $85.00.


I'm kinda partial to the HKK VERTEX BLUE; very old school. OTOH, if you want a strong track chain for $10, take a look at the KMC Z510HX; it's really hard to beat.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

frmrench said:


> Hands down, the Izumi Model V "Super Toughness". It's a track standard and NJS/Kierin approved, built beautifully and looks great. Only slight problem may be the steep toll of around $85.00.


^^ what he said ^^. They're not cheap, but they are the standard to which other track chains are compared


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

onespeedbiker said:


> I'm kinda partial to the HKK VERTEX BLUE; very old school. OTOH, *if you want a strong track chain for $10, take a look at the KMC Z510HX*; it's really hard to beat.


If this is the chain that I'm thinking of then Ill have had only bad experiences with it. The KMC chains always stretch out a lot and very quickly for me. They would stretch on me so much that within a couple of rides they were threatening to jump off the chainring. 

All of the Izumi chains are great chains. I run one of the middle priced chains on my track bike and it has been nothing but solid for me. After many hard sprints at the track it has held up perfectly. Another great chain is the Wippermann BMX 1R8 chain. It's what I run on my commuter and it works great. The Wippermann 1G8 is their equivalent to the Izumi super toughness.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree that the low end KMC's are marginal. But I've got nothing but good to say about their 710 stainless chain. Mid-priced at around $25. 2000 miles so far on a Dura Ace 3/32" cog, with minimal stretch, and quiet as a tomb.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

JustTooBig said:


> ^^ what he said ^^. They're not cheap, but they are the standard to which other track chains are compared


This. It should be noted that the Wippermann chains match up to the Izumi standard. They also seem to be easier to find too.


----------

